# Nuuk - Greenland



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Population: 15.500























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/4397107397/sizes/z/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/4397873680/sizes/z/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/4397107941/sizes/z/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/442761319/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/430862148/sizes/l/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/piitaaraq/3391783944/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinnie/256223927/sizes/z/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoviking/15705883/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/1414482669/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinnie/338578778/sizes/z/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marbakki/3360591091/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/1895860403/sizes/z/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/2058739572/sizes/z/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4919493849/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great photos from Nuuk, Greenland  that place seems to be amazing during in summer and in winter


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag (May 24, 2010)

hellospank25 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/marbakki/3360591091/sizes/o/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/1895860403/sizes/z/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/2058739572/sizes/z/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4919493849/sizes/l/


Awesome photos specially the northern lights lighting up the sky! Greenland is a complete mystery to me i didn't even know it was a country until recently. What is the main product of Greenland, Religion and culture? Does it even have an airport? Whats the usual occupation of people there?


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

hellospank25 said:


>


This photo reminds of a Moon base


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

KnightOfTheFlag said:


> Does it even have an airport?


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Very interesting to see. Nuuk isn't actually horribly cold in the winter despite it's far northerly location. Being on the ocean certainly helps moderate its temperatures.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Aurora Boreal is one of the most impressive things I've ever seen in pictures!!!!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Great looking little city!!!


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

What about the commie blocks? There seems to be so much space!


----------



## uunxx (Aug 22, 2010)

wc eend said:


> What about the commie blocks? There seems to be so much space!


What's wrong about commie blocks? These are pretty neat and clean. In practical terms in places like Nuuk they probably help to optimize heating => decrease costs and energy consumption.

I really want to visit this place one day.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing pictures and place!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Like most islands in the north atlantic the nature is spectacular, as is the people and the culture, the architecture... not so much. 

Iceland isn't as bad as Greenland, but it's pretty lame as well (architecturally speaking). 

The Faroe Islands are by far the best place. They have preserved some of their old architecture. And the people and culture are the best there is.


----------



## Tumithak (Nov 8, 2009)

Amazing city


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Very depressing place. But I support Greenland full independence.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

KnightOfTheFlag said:


> Does it even have an airport?


How do you think people travel in Greenland. With sleigh? hehehe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuuk_Airport

But the Greenland major airport isn't in Nuuk.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangerlussuaq_Airport


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread, great photos....would love to see more pics.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

I love it. Would want to visit!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Mother of the sea 14 by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Mother of the sea 12 by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


nuuk museum - photograph of first peoples by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


nuuk museum - photograph of greenlandic people by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


nuuk museum - photograph of ancient sledge by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


----------

